# Dry Mouth



## Rudolf168

I'm either 5 or 6 DPO today and throughout all of last night and into this morning I've been experiencing a dryer than normal mouth. It's like I can't get enough water. I don't drink soda and my typical beverage is water. I don't feel dehydrated and don't have any other symptoms to indicate I am.

Could a dry mouth or severe thirst possibly be a good sign?


----------



## WeeNat

I dont know the answer to your question but thoiught i would bump this up for you. Maybe someone else will know the answer to your question.

Good luck, i hope this is one of your lucky signs x


----------



## Rudolf168

Thanks!!! I've been reading other forums since I wasn't getting a response here and it seems to be a fairly common occurrence. It's usually one that people don't think about as being a symptom. I'm trying not to symptom spot but it's hard NOT to notice that I need a drink every other minute.


----------



## WeeNat

Ah brilliant... I'm glad you found out some info on it.

I've had a few threads left unanswered before. 

Good luck, update this thread :) x


----------



## Rudolf168

I will update for sure :) Got another 9 days or so before I want to test...so we'll see :)


----------



## JessinChi

Just stalking this because I am either 6 or 9 DPO (my chart is inconclusive!!) and I have been having extreme dry mouth today, even though I'm drinking tons of water. Fingers crossed it's a good sign! Keep us updated


----------



## Rudolf168

Hi JessinChi - I found this page yesterday during my research. Seems rather promising:

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/early-pregnancy-symptoms/symptom-chart.php?symptomid=86


----------



## babyluv2012

I was always get really thirsty during my Luteal Phase I think its the Progesterone levels increasing. Ya never know though so many of the symptoms are similar. Keep us updated!


----------



## cassafrass

I feel like Jim Carey in me myself and Irene ! I am drinking bottles of water too ! I hope this is good ... In addition to the other things I'm experiencing its hard not to think I'm pg ... Good luck girls!


----------



## Rudolf168

Good luck to you too!! Everyone on here should update us if they get a BFP!!


----------



## cassafrass

Deffo I always feel so happy when someone gets their bfp ... It's such a miracle


----------



## JessinChi

Rudolf168 said:


> Hi JessinChi - I found this page yesterday during my research. Seems rather promising:
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/early-pregnancy-symptoms/symptom-chart.php?symptomid=86


Yay!!! Lets keep our fingers crossed!! When are you all testing? I am waiting until AF is due in a week. Got a BFP last month at 8DPO that quickly turned into a BFN, and want to save myself the heartache!

Crazy thirsty today- I can't stop the dry mouth!!!


----------



## Rudolf168

I'm not testing until after AF is due as well...I don't want the heartache either. I'll probably test Saturday or Sunday next weekend.


----------



## Sharris

A week after my last af, I got the same thing.. I felt like every time I turned around, I needed another drink.. I was drinking water like it was going out of style lol!
however, that was in the middle of august..


----------



## WeeNat

Hey everyone...im suffering with a very dry mouth tonight. Im 6dpo today :)

Good luck everyone x


----------



## JessinChi

WeeNat said:


> Hey everyone...im suffering with a very dry mouth tonight. Im 6dpo today :)
> 
> Good luck everyone x

It seems like everyone starts getting this around 6DPO- let's hope it's a good sign!!!!!


----------



## WeeNat

I had noticed that too jessin. I feel like my tongue is really dry and was quite thirsty last night.

I do hope this is a good sign for all of us x


----------



## pepper1983

Wow... Didn't know this was a symptom. I've had such a dry mouth last night n currently now. Don't usually need a drink during the night even tho i take 1 anyway, but this time time drank it all and twice I had to go to the bathroom n take a drink from the tap. I'm currently 13dpo due AF on Tues, I'm having extremely sore BBs and tiredness (both v unusual 4 me) POAS yday n today n had the faintest of lines but not sure if they are evaps or I'm just seeing things! I'm going to wait now to see if the ugly witch rears her head. I really hope it's our month!

Baby dust to u all xx


----------



## Gingersnaps

I am having this as well, dry mouth but not excess thirst. I thought I must be dehydrated but then I poased this morn and the urine was pretty light, so def not dehydrated.


----------



## WeeNat

pepper1983 said:


> Wow... Didn't know this was a symptom. I've had such a dry mouth last night n currently now. Don't usually need a drink during the night even tho i take 1 anyway, but this time time drank it all and twice I had to go to the bathroom n take a drink from the tap. I'm currently 13dpo due AF on Tues, I'm having extremely sore BBs and tiredness (both v unusual 4 me) POAS yday n today n had the faintest of lines but not sure if they are evaps or I'm just seeing things! I'm going to wait now to see if the ugly witch rears her head. I really hope it's our month!
> 
> Baby dust to u all xx

Hi Pepper, i didnt know this could be a symptom too. Ive been feeling tired through the day and have been getting chills too. Took me ages to warm up.

I hope it is the start of your bfp... could you post a picture :) x x x



Gingersnaps said:


> I am having this as well, dry mouth but not excess thirst. I thought I must be dehydrated but then I poased this morn and the urine was pretty light, so def not dehydrated.

Mee too Gingersnaps, i was very thirsty last night... even after finishing a glass of water my tongue was so dry. How many dpo are you? x


----------



## Gingersnaps

Hi, I think either 8 or 9 dpo. :flower: early to test but I am a poasaholic:blush:


----------



## WeeNat

Gingersnaps said:


> Hi, I think either 8 or 9 dpo. :flower: early to test but I am a poasaholic:blush:

Hee hee... me too gingersnaps. Im 7dpo. :) x


----------



## JessinChi

I promised I wasn't going to test early but DH really wanted to- BFN! I know I shouldn't have :-( I'm 9DPO so there is still hope. I can't stop drinking water!!! I've never experienced anything like this before!


----------



## WeeNat

JessinChi said:


> I promised I wasn't going to test early but DH really wanted to- BFN! I know I shouldn't have :-( I'm 9DPO so there is still hope. I can't stop drinking water!!! I've never experienced anything like this before!

Aw, sorry to hear about the negative :hugs:. Yes, 9dpo is still way early.
Not too bad with my thirst just now but still feel my tongue dry now and again.


----------



## Rudolf168

Hi ladies - I'm still extremely thirsty all the time too!!

Pepper - you've GOT to let us know if you get a BFP since you're the closest to really finding out. Most of us have another 5+ days at least to wait!


----------



## pepper1983

Well the dry mouth has been really bad today n has made my throat sore. Went shopping with my mom for a few hours n twice I had to find a shop n buy a drink. BBs n tiredness not so bad now, my temps are still high they usually drop slightly by 13dpo. 
I really hope it's results in a BFP, i'm scared AF is going to show any day now after getting excited about these different sysmtoms. I'll keep u upto date. xx


----------



## JessinChi

Good luck! I have a sore throat too, have for the past 3 days (I am at 9DPO). It's a little better today, but still quite marked! My bbs are sore and I'm tired. Tested this morning and BFN. We'll see what tomorrow holds! 4 more days til AF should show...

Fingers crossed that the witch stays away!


----------



## pepper1983

Hi, I'm now 14dpo n I got my :bfp: this morning, there was a definite line there which appeared before the 5mins were up. Still faint but didn't need to hold it to the window this time.
Im so excited but also so scared!
:wohoo:
So yes dry mouth is a sure symptom which caused slight soar throat along with dry lips. I wouldn't say I was thirsty but had to keep drinking because of the dryness. 

Good luck n hope u all get ur :bfp: this month. Xx


----------



## Disturbia

Hi, Im 7dpo and experience dry mouth too. I normally seldom feel thirsty but today Im thirsty the whole time. Weird. Im also experiencing on and off mild cramps which I seldom have too even for PMS. I hope they are good signs :winkwink:


----------



## WeeNat

pepper1983 said:


> Hi, I'm now 14dpo n I got my :bfp: this morning, there was a definite line there which appeared before the 5mins were up. Still faint but didn't need to hold it to the window this time.
> Im so excited but also so scared!
> :wohoo:
> So yes dry mouth is a sure symptom which caused slight soar throat along with dry lips. I wouldn't say I was thirsty but had to keep drinking because of the dryness.
> 
> Good luck n hope u all get ur :bfp: this month. Xx

WOW... Congratulations Pepper!!!!!! :happydance:

I dont think my dry mouth is as extreme as everyones. I dont have dry lips and its not making my throat sore. :(
Maybe this isnt my month....?


----------



## cassafrass

WeeNat said:


> pepper1983 said:
> 
> 
> Hi, I'm now 14dpo n I got my :bfp: this morning, there was a definite line there which appeared before the 5mins were up. Still faint but didn't need to hold it to the window this time.
> Im so excited but also so scared!
> :wohoo:
> So yes dry mouth is a sure symptom which caused slight soar throat along with dry lips. I wouldn't say I was thirsty but had to keep drinking because of the dryness.
> 
> Good luck n hope u all get ur :bfp: this month. Xx
> 
> WOW... Congratulations Pepper!!!!!! :happydance:
> 
> I dont think my dry mouth is as extreme as everyones. I dont have dry lips and its not making my throat sore. :(
> Maybe this isnt my month....?Click to expand...

Yay pepper !!!!! :) 

everyone is different try and stay positive lovie :)


----------



## Rudolf168

OMG congrats Pepper!! That is SO exciting!!!

WeeNat - don't worry, I don't think mine has been extreme either. In fact, it really just comes and goes. But I have experienced a sore throat off and on as well.

I'm 9/10 DPO today...yesterday I was crampy and had a backache all afternoon....this morning...NOTHING. I hope that is a good sign.

I've told myself I CANNOT test until Thursday or Friday which would be 12/13 DPO. My LP is normally 13 days so I think by Friday morning I'll know for sure if my temp hasn't dropped.


----------



## JessinChi

Congrats on your BFP pepper!!! That's awesome!!! Hope it's a good sign for all of us  

My throat/dry mouth isn't too extreme now- it has definitely calmed down over the past 24 hours even though I'm still always reaching for the water! Now its my bbs that feel heavy and sore! Anyone else?


----------



## Rudolf168

Yep - same here. Bbs are very sore but only when I press on them really. Some moments are worse than others.

I was just out on a walk and sort of felt like some pains were happenin down in my pelvic area. When I got home I went to the bathroom and the toilet paper was pinkish brown. I'm hoping it's NOT AF so bad! It's actually way too early for it too....so I'm hoping it's IB...we'll see in the morning if my temp dips.


----------



## JessinChi

Rudolf168 said:


> Yep - same here. Bbs are very sore but only when I press on them really. Some moments are worse than others.
> 
> I was just out on a walk and sort of felt like some pains were happenin down in my pelvic area. When I got home I went to the bathroom and the toilet paper was pinkish brown. I'm hoping it's NOT AF so bad! It's actually way too early for it too....so I'm hoping it's IB...we'll see in the morning if my temp dips.

Yay!! That sounds like really good news, especially if AF is far away  I am 10DPO and still BFN. Today I my bbs were really painful, kind of a tight heavy feeling, with sore nipples. Made worse by touching them, but I could feel the heaviness all day. I am hoping that a BFP is in the works, but trying not to get my hopes up, especially after a chemical last cycle!


----------



## Rudolf168

^^^I am in the same boat. It's so hard not to get your hopes up cause you just want it so badly....but you also have to be realistic that it might not happen. We can have hope....but just not set all of our bets on the BFP :)


BTW no more cramping and no more pink/brownish CM since last night. And my temps are still high! I'm hoping AF stays away!


----------



## WeeNat

When did you get spotting Rudolf and how many dpo are you? Oh, and how long have you been cramping for??


----------



## cassafrass

:af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af: lol


----------



## Rudolf168

HAHA cassafrass - LOVE that!!!

WeeNat - I'm so not sure of my ACTUAL DPO - I think I'm 8, 9 or 10 DPO. My temps always take a day or two to start rising after O....so if you JUST look at my high temps, I'm 8 DPO....but if you go by last day of EWCM...I'm 10 DPO. I felt cramping Monday (7 or 9 DPO) and Sunday (6 or 8 DPO). I noticed the brown/pink CM last night - Monday.

Hope that helps - I know it's confusing.

My LP is 13 days long. So I should expect AF (please NO!) on either Monday (10/1) OR Friday (9/28) - I'll probably start testing on Friday though cause I tend to believe my CM a bit more than my temps.


----------



## WeeNat

Ah, well thats a good sign with the spotting. I think im about 8dpo? Ive been cramping everyday since my pos OPK! Ive had no spotting and no syptoms of any pregnancy :(
Just the cramping!!


----------



## cassafrass

:sleep: i feel like i could sleep for days lol i hate this illness i have its awful!


----------



## Gingersnaps

Just want to say to those stalking the dry mouth sign, I got a bfp:flower:
Early days yet and am spotting but still am going for the best.


----------



## WeeNat

Congrats Gingersnaps!!! I dont have a dry mouth any more... dry lips though but that could be the weather lol... I'm also loving my chilled Milk!!! Yum.
13dpo... no Positive test yet but im holding out hope for good things to happen soon x


----------



## cassafrass

yay ginger!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Disturbia

Congrats Gingersnap!!


----------



## WeeNat

Super Duper Dry Mouth Today!!! 14dpo today... Eeeeeek!!


----------



## pepper1983

Wow Congrats Gingersnaps :happydance: the spotting may be implantation bleed

WeeNat, That's a good sign, are you having any other symptoms? How long is ur LP usually?


----------



## WeeNat

pepper1983 said:


> Wow Congrats Gingersnaps :happydance: the spotting may be implantation bleed
> 
> WeeNat, That's a good sign, are you having any other symptoms? How long is ur LP usually?

I hope so, well the only other things I can think of is sore nipples that look more inflamed lol and my cm has changed completely tonight from creamy white lotion to really wet slippery cm...that had a bit of ew looking stuff in it. Oh and heartburn, feeling tired. That's it for now :haha:.

How are you feeling??

Forgot to add that my LP is 14 days long x


----------



## cassafrass

im sooooooooooo tired and feeling pukey after eating :sick: blarg... but im getting over a wicked cold sooo i dunno ... wee im just waiting to see your pg test! :) <3


----------

